

Introduction to Type-Level Programming in Scala - kapuzineralex
http://rudairandamacha.blogspot.com/2012/02/type-level-programming.html

======
Inufu
good video, but vimeo is utter crap.

Tiny video, neither signup nor HTML5 player work with the newest Chromium on
Ubuntu ...

~~~
kapuzineralex
If you'd like to download a higher quality version there's a link to the full
video in MP4 (H.264, MP3 96kb/s) underneath the embedded vimeo player.

